# G sync unnötig?



## Snipsl (23. November 2015)

*G sync unnötig?*

G sync überbewertet?

Nvidias G-Sync-Funktion könnte bald überflüssig werden - News - gulli.com


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

Schon mal auf das Datum der News geschaut? Die Meldung ist fast ein Jahr alt und genauso lange schon entsprechend aufgeklärt.
Nvidia versucht, G-Sync auch ohne Zusatzmodul lauffähig zu machen, offenbar bis heute aber ohne Erfolg.
Nvidia G-Sync: Experimenteller Treiber löst Verwirrung aus


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

Wenn Nvidia auf FreeSync umsteigt, braucht man auch kein teures Zusatzmodul mehr. 

Dann könnte man einen FreeSync Monitor mit allen GPUs nutzen, Intel will ja wahrscheinlich mit KabyLake mitmachen.


----------



## Pronounta (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn Nvidia auf FreeSync umsteigt, braucht man auch kein teures Zusatzmodul mehr.


Wär schon ziemlich geil...
aber Nvidia trau ich schon zu, dass sie jetzt mit Gsync ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

Warum sollte nVidia auf ein System ohne Modul umsteigen?
Erstens verdienen sie so mehr und zweitens funktioniert Gsync momentan besser als Freesync.


----------



## Schasa (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> ... zweitens funktioniert Gsync momentan besser als Freesync.



Definiere besser? Wo liegt der Vor-/Nachteil?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



Pronounta schrieb:


> aber Nvidia trau ich schon zu, dass sie jetzt mit Gsync ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen



Sagen wir mal so, selbst wenn NV es mittlerweile beherrscht G-Sync ohne Bildschirmmodul zu betreiben wie AMD es mit FreeSync seit langer Zeit kann werden sie es wohl nicht veröffentlichen.
Erstens müsste man dann zugeben dass die Konkurrenz seit langem die bessere da günstigere/einfacher implementierbare Technik anbietet und zweitens könnte man den ganzenGrünbrillenträgern kein Geld mehr für teurere GSync-Monitore abnehmen.

Schätze mal hier wird NV die gleiche closed-Politik fahren wie bei allem anderem auch - so lange es ausreichend Leute gibt die das gut finden ist das nunmal die profitabelste Variante auf Dauer.


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



Schasa schrieb:


> Definiere besser? Wo liegt der Vor-/Nachteil?



Der Frequenzbereich in dem Gsync arbeitet ist weit größer als bei Freesync!
....das reicht mir schon.
Schön und gut dass freesync eine "reine Softwarelösung" + "ohne Zusatzkosten" ist....aber wenn die verbauten Scaler in den Monitoren nicht den Bereich von Gsync schaffen ist das --> *blöd*


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

Weit größer? 40-144hz beim BenQ xl2730z.
Finde ich persönlich jetzt nicht so schlimm. 
Aber klar 30hz wäre bisschen besser.
Das einzige was nervt sind die Monitore wo freesync, warum auch immer, nur bis 90hz geht.


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

40-144Hz ist ja noch gut.
der LG 29UM67 hatte z.B.: 48-75Hz.
Letzens wurde der Eizo-Foris-FS2735 getestet, der hat gleich 2 Modi --> 





> Mit Freesync auf  "High" kann das Display 56 bis 144 Hertz darstellen, mit "Low" 35 bis 90  Hz, wie Asus' MG279Q mit gleichem Panel


Das ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Aber langsam leuchtet es vielen Leuten ein, dass das Gsync Modul eben keine Blackbox ist/war, sondern ein Scaler welcher eine größere Sync-Spanne ermöglicht.


----------



## Pronounta (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schätze mal hier wird NV die gleiche closed-Politik fahren wie bei allem anderem auch - so lange es ausreichend Leute gibt die das gut finden ist das nunmal die profitabelste Variante auf Dauer.



Yup, genau das meinte ich.
Die Anzahl an Nvidia-Käufern ist einfach unnormal hoch momentan. Da kann AMD noch so gute Alternativen anbieten.
Wurde die GTX 680 damals nicht auch damals sehr oft verkauft trotz hoffnungsloser Unterlegenheit der HD7970 gegenüber?


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

Die Argumentation ist müßig.

Heute wird Argumentiert, dass die R9 390 ja nicht kaufbar ist weil sie 250W verbrät und Maxwell viel sparsamer ist.
Als vor einigen Jahren die GTX480/580 auch nur mit gefühlten 100W mehr an Verbrauch mit Gewalt knapp an der Konkurrenz vorbeikam war Stromverbrauch den gleichen Personen egal, da hieß es nur "tja ist halt die schnellste Karte".
Als man in noch früherer Vergangenheit selbst das nicht hatte (die Zeit, wo die Radeon 9700/9800er die GeForces in der Luft zerrissen hatten) hat man eben wieder andere Argumente gefunden (von mir aus "jaaa dafür haben die bessere Treiber!!11").

Du wirst die eingefleischten Fans einer Marke (egal ob die nun grün oder rot ist) nicht sachlich davon überzeugen können warum eine Karte das bessere Paket liefert als eine andere, selbst in Zeiten wo die Unterschiede viel größer waren als sie es heute sind (wo kein Mensch unterscheiden könnte ob im PC eine GTX980 oder R9 390 steckt wenn ers nicht wüsste).
Glücklicherweise gibts aber auch die Naturen die Werbehypnose als solche erkennen und bei jeder Generation erneut neu entscheiden welcher hersteller das für sie bessere Produkt führt. Dann muss man eben ab und an mal den Anbieter wechseln.


----------



## ryev (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Letzens wurde der Eizo-Foris-FS2735 getestet,



wo wurde der gestestet? link mal


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

...nicht getestet "vorgestellt":
Eizo Foris FS2735: 1.100 Euro UVP, zwei Freesync-Modi


----------



## efdev (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Der Frequenzbereich in dem Gsync arbeitet ist weit größer als bei Freesync!
> ....das reicht mir schon.
> Schön und gut dass freesync eine "reine Softwarelösung" + "ohne Zusatzkosten" ist....aber wenn die verbauten Scaler in den Monitoren nicht den Bereich von Gsync schaffen ist das --> *blöd*



Aber wie du schon sagst das ist kein Freesync Problem sondern ein Monitor Problem, welches sich (ich hoffe zumindest ) in nächster Zeit noch löst.
Dann wäre Gsync wirklich endgültig Nutzlos.


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



efdev schrieb:


> Aber wie du schon sagst das ist kein Freesync Problem sondern ein Monitor Problem, welches sich (ich hoffe zumindest ) in nächster Zeit noch löst.
> *Dann wäre Gsync wirklich endgültig Nutzlos.*



Das ist unstrittig.
Trotzdem hat es Gsync (noch) nicht verdient wegen des höheren Preises nieder gemacht zu werden.
Freesync ist eine schöne Softwarelösung, die von den Monitorherstellern auf (übertrieben gesagt) Krüppel-Scalern implementiert wird.
Gsync ist eine Komplettlösung --> also inkl. einem Scaler der die Spezifikationen von Gsync voll abdeckt, und das kostet nunmal.


----------



## Pronounta (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Argumentation ist müßig.
> 
> Heute wird Argumentiert, dass die R9 390 ja nicht kaufbar ist weil sie 250W verbrät und Maxwell viel sparsamer ist.
> Als vor einigen Jahren die GTX480/580 auch nur mit gefühlten 100W mehr an Verbrauch mit Gewalt knapp an der Konkurrenz vorbeikam war Stromverbrauch den gleichen Personen egal, da hieß es nur "tja ist halt die schnellste Karte".
> ...



Stimm ich dir zu.
Allerdings findet man viel zu viele Nvidia-Fanboys. Viel mehr, als man AMD-Fanboys findet. Und solange es diese gibt, werden die auch nach genanntem Prinzip Gsync verteidigen und Geld für diese Hardwarelösung verpulvern, auch, wenn es einfacher gehen sollte.


----------



## ryev (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

viel erschreckender finde ich, dass die gsync/freesync geschichte so gehyped wird.
das sind dann die leute, die ewig auf ihrem 60 hz rumgejuckelt sind, zu geizig waren mal 120hz respektive 144hz zu testen und dann bei gsync aufgesprungen sind und geschrien haben "die innovation des jahrhunderts!"

wenn du nen alten rechner hast, unbedingt max settings haben musst und dann bei 30 fps landest.. ja.. dann ist es die innovation. warum spart man nicht die 200 euro aufpreis, stellt von ultra auf mittel und freut sich über 90+? 

mal sehen, was die nächste goldene kuh wird.


----------



## Grestorn (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

Den entscheidenden Unterschied habt ihr alle mal wieder übersehen:

Bei dem sog. "experimentellen" Treiber ging es darum, ein *Notebook-Display, *welches per eDP angebunden ist und über keinen eigenen Scaler verfügt, anzubinden und dabei eine variable Framerate zu nutzen. Was bei eDP auch durchaus machbar sein könnte, da hier die GPU selbst das Scaling übernimmt.

Bei Desktop-Monitoren geht das prinzipiell nicht, da herkömmliche Scaler, wie sie in jedem Monitor verbaut sind, keine variable Framerate können.

Deswegen hat nVidia einen eigenen Scaler entwickelt (und ihn 'GSync' Modul genannt) und AMD von den Scalerherstellern FreeSync-kompatible Scaler entwickeln lassen. Ohne eines der beiden geht es nicht.

Das Gerücht, dass Gsync 'überflüssig' wäre und nur eine Verarsche von nVidia ist also so falsch wie unsinnig. Und es wird immer und immer wieder aus der Mottenkiste von einem rausgekramt, der sich freut, nVidia eines reinwürgen zu können.

Was zweifellos richtig ist, ist dass nVidia jederzeit FreeSync unterstützen könnte, wenn sie das wollten. Dass sie das nicht wollen ist aber offensichtlich. Und auch wenn das für den Kunden nicht schön ist, ist es dennoch verständlich. Insbesondere hätte es momentan nur Nachteile für nVidia selbst.

Und, ja, Variable Syncs _sind _in der Tat ein goldenes Feature. Wer das nicht wahrhaben will, der hat sich die Vorteile einfach nicht ausreichend klargemacht oder dem ist Tearing schlicht völlig egal.


----------



## ryev (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

jo kannst ja gern mal aufn bier vorbeikommen und mir zeigen, wo bei mir dat bild reisst.

du hast doch den pg278. schalt doch gsync mal für ne sekunde ab und zeig mir bei 144hz tearing.


----------



## efdev (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Gsync ist eine Komplettlösung --> also inkl. einem Scaler der die Spezifikationen von Gsync voll abdeckt, und das kostet nunmal.



Richtig im Moment wird diese Lösung aber nur gebraucht, weil es eben die Monitor Hersteller noch nicht gebacken kriegen.
Sobald dies der Fall ist wird die Komplettlösung nicht mehr Benötigt und Nvidia ist dann nur noch ein Trotziges Kind, falls es ab diesem Punkt nicht den Offenen Weg zumindest unterstützt .


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



ryev schrieb:


> viel erschreckender finde ich, dass die gsync/freesync geschichte so gehyped wird.
> das sind dann die leute, die ewig auf ihrem 60 hz rumgejuckelt sind, *zu geizig waren mal 120hz respektive 144hz zu testen und dann bei gsync aufgesprungen sind und geschrien haben "die innovation des jahrhunderts!"*
> 
> *wenn du nen alten rechner hast, unbedingt max settings haben musst und dann bei 30 fps landest.. ja.. dann ist es die innovation.* warum spart man nicht die 200 euro aufpreis, *stellt von ultra auf mittel und freut sich über 90+*?
> ...



Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht?
Was sollen mir 90 (fps?) bringen, bei einem 120/144Hz Monitor?
Ohne Vsync gibts dann Tearing und mit Vsync Framedrops auf die entsprechenden Stufen (120/60/30).
Genau dafür ist Gsync/Freesync ja gedacht --> 90fps@90Hz, 72fps@72Hz, ohne drops und ohne Tearing.....und ja das ist eine Innovation.


----------



## ryev (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

quatsch, da wird dann gesacht "nur dis is nvidia proofed monitores" oder es wird irgend en schindluder getrieben, den wir uns noch gar nicht ausmalen können.

hab bzw selbst ne 980 ti  dennoch -



aloha84 schrieb:


> Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht?
> Was sollen mir 90 (fps?) bringen, bei einem 120/144Hz Monitor?
> Ohne Vsync gibts dann Tearing und mit Vsync Framedrops auf die entsprechenden Stufen (120/60/30).
> Genau dafür ist Gsync/Freesync ja gedacht --> 90fps@90Hz, 72fps@72Hz, ohne drops und ohne Tearing.....und ja das ist eine Innovation.



in der theorie ja, praktisch machts keinen unterschied.


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

Das hat nichts mit Theorie oder Praxis zu tun, es ist ein Fakt!
Das Einzige was sich unterscheidet ist, wie empfindlich man gegenüber dem Thema ist.....und ich bin da sehr empfindlich.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat einen BenQ XL2411Z, der hat auch kein Tearing gesehen.....ich hab drauf geguckt, es gesehen, es ihm gezeigt --> und jetzt sieht er es immer.
Man bekommt da ein Auge für.
Das ein 144Hz Monitor weniger Tearing erzeugt wie ein 60 Hz Monitor ist natürlich richtig.

Die Meinung kann ich übrigens voll bestätigen:
Kommentar: Nie wieder ohne FreeSync/G-Sync - ComputerBase


----------



## ryev (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

das ist für dich vielleicht fakt. genau wie manche leute keine ips monitore nutzen können, weil sie vom glitzern kopfschmerzen bekommen. genau wie manche leute ein fiepen wahrnehmen, was vom monitor ausgeht.

das feature wird aber so verkauft, dass es unbedingt jeder zocker haben MUSS, der sich einen neuen monitor kaufen will. inzwischen gilt es sogar als ausschlusskriterium, wenn ein neuer monitor dieses feature NICHT hat. und das ist murks. ich kenne tearing ziemlich genau und ich nehme es durchaus wahr. bei 60 hz ist es auch verständlich, hat mich auch genervt. da würd ich auch zu gsync greifen. bei aktuellen monitoren ab 120hz ist es aber vernachlässigbar und niemals 200 euro aufpreis wert. auch nicht 50 euro.


----------



## efdev (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

Super Leistung jetzt hast du ihm den Monitor Kaputt gemacht @aloha  

@ryev
Außer du hast nicht die Entsprechende Framerate dann sollten doch alle Nachteile wieder vorhanden sein und in diesem Moment löst G/Freesync das Problem oder habe ich da eine Bildungslücke?


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



efdev schrieb:


> Super Leistung jetzt hast du ihm den Monitor Kaputt gemacht @aloha



....er war danach auch ein wenig stinkig.

@ryev

Wer einmal Gsync/freesync hatte, will nie mehr zurück.
Was einem das wert ist, muss jeder mit sich ausmachen.....ich kaufe z.B.: keine Smartphones für über 600€.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, selbst wenn NV es mittlerweile beherrscht G-Sync ohne Bildschirmmodul zu betreiben wie AMD es mit FreeSync seit langer Zeit kann werden sie es wohl nicht veröffentlichen.


FreeSync ist nicht gleichwertig zu G-Sync, siehe FrameDoubling. Das G-Sync Modul hat definitiv einen Sinn, auch wenn es die ganzen "Experten" in Foren immer verleugnet haben und selbst zwei Jahre später hat NVIDIA noch die für den Nutzer bessere Lösung.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Als vor einigen Jahren die GTX480/580 auch nur mit gefühlten 100W mehr an Verbrauch mit Gewalt knapp an der Konkurrenz vorbeikam war Stromverbrauch den gleichen Personen egal, da hieß es nur "tja ist halt die schnellste Karte".


Wenn man den Unterschied "schnellere Karte, höhere Leistungsaufnahme" und "langsamere Karte, höhere Leistungsaufnahme" nicht sieht, dann habe ich eine ziemlich starke Vermutung, wer ein Fanboy sein könnte....


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> FreeSync ist nicht gleichwertig zu G-Sync, siehe FrameDoubling. Das G-Sync Modul hat definitiv einen Sinn, auch wenn es die ganzen "Experten" in Foren immer verleugnet haben und selbst zwei Jahre später hat NVIDIA noch die für den Nutzer bessere Lösung.



_psst, mit den neuen Crimson Treiber unterstützt das auch AMD für FreeSync, aber sag das bloss nicht den anderen die dieses Argument auch immerwieder bringen

_


----------



## ryev (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



efdev schrieb:


> @ryev
> Außer du hast nicht die Entsprechende Framerate dann sollten doch alle Nachteile wieder vorhanden sein und in diesem Moment löst G/Freesync das Problem oder habe ich da eine Bildungslücke?



wenn du bei 144 hz 144 fps hast, dann haste ja quasi den gsync-effekt  wenn du nur 90 fps hast, sollte es theoretisch zu tearing kommen. das tut es auch bestimmt, wenn du so einer bist, der bei abgedunkeltem raum und schwarzem bildschirm extra von oben den ips monitor fotografiert, um der welt zu zeigen, wie krass dein backlight bleeding ist. in der praxis, also beim zocken, fällt es einfach nicht auf. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wer einmal Gsync/freesync hatte, will nie mehr zurück.



sorry, aber mit scheisshausparolen kriegst du mich nicht. "wer einmal 144 hz hatte, braucht ein gsync"  so.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> _psst, mit den neuen Crimson Treiber unterstützt das auch AMD für FreeSync, aber sag das bloss nicht den anderen die dieses Argument auch immerwieder bringen_


Nur bei manchen Monitoren.

G-Sync kann es mit jedem Monitor.


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



ryev schrieb:


> wenn du bei 144 hz 144 fps hast, dann haste ja quasi den gsync-effekt  wenn du nur 90 fps hast, sollte es theoretisch zu tearing kommen. das tut es auch bestimmt, wenn du so einer bist, der bei abgedunkeltem raum und schwarzem bildschirm extra von oben den ips monitor fotografiert, um der welt zu zeigen, wie krass dein backlight bleeding ist.* in der praxis, also beim zocken, fällt es einfach nicht auf.
> *
> sorry, aber mit scheisshausparolen kriegst du mich nicht. "wer einmal 144 hz hatte, braucht ein gsync"  so.



Nur weil es dir nicht auffällt oder wie?


----------



## ryev (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

ist doch genau so viel wert wie dein "ich seh alles"


----------



## Grestorn (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



ryev schrieb:


> jo kannst ja gern mal aufn bier vorbeikommen und mir zeigen, wo bei mir dat bild reisst.
> 
> du hast doch den pg278. schalt doch gsync mal für ne sekunde ab und zeig mir bei 144hz tearing.


Wenn Du VSync aushast: Gar kein Problem. Wo wohnst Du? Ich zeigs Dir sehr gerne.



ryev schrieb:


> wenn du bei 144 hz 144 fps hast, dann haste ja quasi den gsync-effekt  wenn du nur 90 fps hast, sollte es theoretisch zu tearing kommen. das tut es auch bestimmt, wenn du so einer bist, der bei abgedunkeltem raum und schwarzem bildschirm extra von oben den ips monitor fotografiert, um der welt zu zeigen, wie krass dein backlight bleeding ist. in der praxis, also beim zocken, fällt es einfach nicht auf.


Es mag Dir nicht auffallen. Schließ bitte nicht von Dir auf die ganze Welt. 

Ich hatte vor dem Swift schon einige Zeit einen 120 Hz Monitor und auch auf diesem fand ich es schrecklich, ohne VSync zu spielen. Wie Du sagen kannst, man könne das Tearing nicht sehen, ist mir persönlich schleierhaft. 



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> _psst, mit den neuen Crimson Treiber unterstützt das auch AMD für FreeSync, aber sag das bloss nicht den anderen die dieses Argument auch immerwieder bringen_



Es würde mich freuen, wenn das wirklich so kommen sollte. Bis lang ist es nur ein Versprechen. Ich frage mich nur ehrlich, wieso man das nicht gleich gemacht hat. Wenn es technisch machbar ist, dann ist die Implementierung auch nicht wirklich schwierig (wie mir Gipsel ja immer wieder unter die Nase gehalten hat). Ich glaube ja, dass es irgendein technisches Problem gibt, wegen dem es eben doch nicht ganz so einfach ist. Man wird sehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wenn man den Unterschied "schnellere Karte, höhere Leistungsaufnahme" und "langsamere Karte, höhere Leistungsaufnahme" nicht sieht, dann habe ich eine ziemlich starke Vermutung, wer ein Fanboy sein könnte....



Du unterstellst mir ich sei ein AMD-Fanboy obwohl ich zwei GTX980er im SLI nutze? 

Was das Beispiel angeht dann nochmal dass es jeder versteht:

5% schnellere Karte bei 40% mehr Verbrauch: "Aber die Karte ist schneller!!"
5% langsamere Karte bei 40% mehr Verbrauch: "Aber der Stromverbrauch ist so hoch!"

Die Karten hätten auch exakt gleich schnell sein können, dann wäre für die entsprechenden Personen immer noch jeweils ihre die tollere gewesen - wenn sie weniger Verbraucht weil sie sparsam ist (weil das dann natürlich das wichtigste ist) und wenn sie mehr verbraucht weil irgendwas anderes supertoll ist (dann ist Sparsamkeit natürlich egal).

Die Schwerpunkte die gesetzt werden ändern sich bei den Fans eben genauso wie die Produkte sich verändern. Als NV mit aller Holzhammergewalt mit seinem Thermi auffuhr war ihnen Stromverbrauch, Lautstärke und Hitze noch egal, nur dass bei der nächsten Generation wo AMD dasselbe tut das natürlich KO-Kriterien sind.



Bei G-Sync ist das genauso. Die Modulbauweise ist jetzt natürlich so viel besser als die freie Variante. Wenn es andersherum gewesen wäre und es gäbe ein "A-Sync-Modul" und NV würde Freesync nutzen würden die genau gleichen Leute die jeweils andere Argumentation vertreten.

Schlussendlich ists aber für 99% der User völlig egal welche der beiden techniken sie benutzen - sie funktionieren beide.


----------



## ryev (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

ist von münchen ein ganzes stück weg. wenn du mal bei mainz bist, sachste bescheid.
ich lass mich gern überzeugen, so ist es ja nicht.

ich schließe nicht von mir auf die ganze welt. ich bin sicher nicht der einzige, dem es so geht. ich bin nur einer der wenigen, der sich gegen den irrsinn wehrt, dass nur ein monitor mit gsync/freesync ein guter zockermonitor is. das is einfach nicht so. hier werden leute angefixt, die vorher nie irgend ein problem hatten, mit der aussage  "ohne gsync biste kacke (bissl übertrieben, aber im prinzip isses so) und kein echter gaymor!"
mir geht es so mit motion blur - das ist viel schlimmer als ein bisschen tearing. ;D


----------



## Grestorn (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

Dass man ohne GSync kein echter Gamer ist, ist natürlich quatsch. 

Ich bin jahrelang auch mit VSync und sogar mit nur 60 Hz wunderbar klargekommen. Natürlich, die fps-Drops auf 30 fps haben genervt, das Lag bei Triple-Buffering auch und Tearing ist für mich ein No-Go (es sei denn, es geht gar nicht anders, weil der Lag sonst nicht zu ertragen ist). 

Man muss einfach sagen, dass wir schon unheimlich weit sind. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie geflashed ich von meiner allerersten Voodoo 1 und dem ersten Tomb Raider war. Heute kann man das kaum noch ertragen... Allein das Geflimmere... 

Also, GSync ist ein nettes Feature, das mir persönlich viel bringt und auch sein Geld wert ist. Andere mögen das anders sehen und haben genauso recht. Ok so? Wäre aber schön, wenn Du auch akzeptieren würdest, dass es eben kein grundsätzlich unnötiges Feature ist, auch wenn Du keinen Mehrwert für Dich siehst.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

Da haste wohl recht... verglichen mit der Spielerei in meiner Jugendzeit (wo 30+ fps als absolut flüssig galten) ist das heute meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau - was natürlich nicht per se schlecht ist.

Ich hatte bereits das Vergnügen mit beiden Varianten der Geschichte und kann ehrlich gesagt keinerlei Unterschied feststellen, beides war extrem flüssig/ruckelfrei. Das mag aber daran liegen dass ich keiner der schnellen Shooterspieler bin... oder anders gesagt 30fps beim Witcher auf Ultra/4K sind mir wesentlich lieber als 120 fps in *Shooter deiner Wahl einsetzen*.


----------



## ryev (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

machen wir so.
vielleicht ist ja noch nicht alle hoffnung verloren und ich wache irgendwann morgens auf und sehe das tearing 

@alk: aber gerade dann is gsync/freesync doch nice  für low fps ultra settings fetischisten. oder halt albacken-rechner-max-settings-erzwinger. beides perfekte einsatzgebiete


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*

Grundsätzlich sollte man auch dazu sagen, bei welchen fps man kein tearing wahrnimmt.
Beim BenQ XL2430T hatte ich auch so gut wie kein tearing, aber da lagen die fps auch normalerweise bei 100-200fps.
Bei niedrigen fps gab es dann dann doch mal mehr tearing und ab 300fps+ sogar relativ viel.

Man kann auch nicht grundsätzlich sagen, dass sich jeder 120/144Hz Monitor gleich verhält.
Im Gegensatz zum XL2430T, hatte der Eizo FG2421 selbst bei 120fps relativ viel tearing.


----------



## ryev (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Eizo FG2421 selbst 120fps relativ viel tearing.



ich fang jetz nicht nochmal an  ich rede einfach nie wieder über tearing und verstumme einfach, wie meine tearing-resistenten kameraden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



ryev schrieb:


> @alk: aber gerade dann is gsync/freesync doch nice  für low fps ultra settings fetischisten. oder halt albacken-rechner-max-settings-erzwinger. beides perfekte einsatzgebiete



Stimmt eigentlich. In dem Bereich sehe ichs aber eher so dass ich GSync eigentlich erst dann brauche wenn die Hardware zu langsam ist.
Tearing und Inputlag von 20 ms mehr sind mir in solchen Spielen ja wurscht und das ganz gewöhnliche vSync liefert mir bombenstabile 30fps wenn die Hardware wie aktuell etwa 35-40fps avg schafft in dem Spiel.

Ok, mit GSync hätte ich 5 oder 10 fps tearingfrei mehr aber für mich persönlich lohnt das nicht. Außerdem gabs zu dem Zeitpunkt auch keinen 32''-TFT mit 4K und SST zu kaufen der G-Sync beherrschte (gibts sowas überhaupt heute schon?).


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



ryev schrieb:


> ich fang jetz nicht nochmal an  ich rede einfach nie wieder über tearing und verstumme einfach, wie meine tearing-resistenten kameraden.


Womit willst du anfangen?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (25. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du unterstellst mir ich sei ein AMD-Fanboy obwohl ich zwei GTX980er im SLI nutze?


Erstmal unterstelle ich dir gar nichts. Und abgesehen davon nicht angesichts deiner Karten, sondern eher aufgrund deiner Aussagen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was das Beispiel angeht dann nochmal dass es jeder versteht:
> 
> 5% schnellere Karte bei 40% mehr Verbrauch: "Aber die Karte ist schneller!!"
> 5% langsamere Karte bei 40% mehr Verbrauch: "Aber der Stromverbrauch ist so hoch!"


Also ich sehe da einen riesen Unterschied. Im einen Falle bekommt man mehr Performance bei gleichzeitig weniger Stromverbrauch, im anderen Falle eben mehr Performance bei mehr Stromverbrauch.

Zumal sich offensichtlich bei dir einiges verklärt hat, der Unterschied für die 480 war deutlich mehr als 5%:
[]404 - File or directory not found.

Es sind also eher 10% schneller bei 30% Mehrverbrauch. Heuse ist es ein deutlich höherer Mehrverbrauch vs. mehr als 5% Performanceunterschied.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Schwerpunkte die gesetzt werden ändern sich bei den Fans eben genauso wie die Produkte sich verändern. Als NV mit aller Holzhammergewalt mit seinem Thermi auffuhr war ihnen Stromverbrauch, Lautstärke und Hitze noch egal, nur dass bei der nächsten Generation wo AMD dasselbe tut das natürlich KO-Kriterien sind.


Es mag solche Leute geben, dies als reines Totschlagargument zu nutzen, ist aber genauso dämlich, wie ständig neue KO-Kriterien zu erfinden.

Wer sich damals eine GTX480 geholt hat für die Mehrperformance und dafür den Mehrverbrauch akzeptiert hat, der darf doch heute immer noch eine AMD-Karte für die zu hohe Aufnahme kritisieren. Unfug ihnen das Recht dafür abzusprechen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei G-Sync ist das genauso. Die Modulbauweise ist jetzt natürlich so viel besser als die freie Variante. Wenn es andersherum gewesen wäre und es gäbe ein "A-Sync-Modul" und NV würde Freesync nutzen würden die genau gleichen Leute die jeweils andere Argumentation vertreten.
> 
> Schlussendlich ists aber für 99% der User völlig egal welche der beiden techniken sie benutzen - sie funktionieren beide.


Nein, eben genau nicht. Weil G-Sync schon seit Jahren eine Funktionalität bietet (Frame-Doubling) die für den Sinn von variablen Refreshrates extrem wichtig ist. Und die AMD bisher immer noch nicht 100% nachbauen konnte. Wenn dafür ein Modul notwendig ist - bitte. Deswegen ist es aber noch lange nicht nur wegen des Weges besser, sondern einfach deswegen, weil G-Sync faktisch besser ist.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ok, mit GSync hätte ich 5 oder 10 fps tearingfrei mehr aber für mich persönlich lohnt das nicht.


Tja, mag sein. Aber deswegen jedem, der ein valides Pro-G-Sync-Argument bringt direkt Kindergarten-mäßig "Buuuuh! Findest doch G-Sync nur toll, weils von NVIDIA ist! Nänänänänäh!" vorzuwerfen, ist einfach peinlich. So wie oben mit dem Stromverbrauch. Solche Totschlagargumente führen jede Diskussion ad absurdum.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Buuuuh! Findest doch G-Sync nur toll, weils von NVIDIA ist! Nänänänänäh!" vorzuwerfen, ist einfach peinlich.



Oha ich muss ein ganz schöner NV-Hater sein wenn man solche Aussagen von mir findet. Also... wenn man sie findet.
Entschuldige, dass ich dich derart angeschossen habe wies aussieht, das war nicht meine Absicht. Ich machs auch nicht mehr, versprochen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (25. November 2015)

*AW: G sync unnötig?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Oha ich muss ein ganz schöner NV-Hater sein wenn man solche Aussagen von mir findet. Also... wenn man sie findet.
> Entschuldige, dass ich dich derart angeschossen habe wies aussieht, das war nicht meine Absicht. Ich machs auch nicht mehr, versprochen.


Klar findet man solche Aussage, hatte ich ja in meinem ersten Posting zitiert. 

Angeschossen hast du mich null, ich finde nur so angeblich "neutrale" Aussagen immer Klasse, die den tatsächlichen Bias ganz schnell erkennen lassen, wenn man mal nüchtern die Fakten betrachtet


----------

